# Tour de Peninsula 8.5.07



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

anyone doing this? just curious.

http://www.rhodyco.com/touredep.htm


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Sequoia Hospital has a group and I'll be riding with them.
Should be an easy ride.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Careful on this one guys - it's a zoo. The first and last time I did it - they had a mass start. Cyclists all over the road. With luck that has changed. Oh, and you had to buy your lunch after the ride.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

groups will be released every 10 minutes this year, and there are i believe 4 break/snack points on route. no lunch, but it's not 100 miles either. i figured it would be a zoo, hopefully one won't need goalie gear.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Careful on this one guys - it's a zoo


Great cause, nice route, but if you've got a rain bike, I'd strong recommend using it. 

I'll probably ride over from Foster City on my trusty ol' Allez Sport.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> Great cause, nice route, but if you've got a rain bike, I'd strong recommend using it.


This is a charity bicycle ride that benefits San Mateo County Parks, even though bicycles are *banned* from almost all non-paved roads in every San Mateo County Parks. I know that some local bicycle clubs have organized boycotts of this event in the past because of the hypocrisy.

Wouldn't it be great to open up one of the service roads in Huddart County Park to bicycles so we could have a car-free route up to Skyline? San Mateo County Parks does not agree.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> Careful on this one guys - it's a zoo. The first and last time I did it - they had a mass start. Cyclists all over the road. With luck that has changed. Oh, and you had to buy your lunch after the ride.


Still is a zoo. There are families with children as young as 6 riding along. 
This is a fun ride in the most complete sense. It gets better after a while b/c the herd thins a bit and you don't have to play dodge the obstacles.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

johnny99 said:


> This is a charity bicycle ride that benefits San Mateo County Parks, even though bicycles are *banned* from almost all non-paved roads in every San Mateo County Parks. I know that some local bicycle clubs have organized boycotts of this event in the past because of the hypocrisy.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great to open up one of the service roads in Huddart County Park to bicycles so we could have a car-free route up to Skyline? San Mateo County Parks does not agree.



I believe its also the same day as the Marin and Mt Tam centuries, not to mention the Santa Cruz Mountian Challenge.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

smw said:


> I believe its also the same day as the Marin and Mt Tam centuries, not to mention the Santa Cruz Mountian Challenge.


Some how, I don't think anyone considering those rides would be interested in a 33 mile family ride where the biggest hill is Ralston Ave.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

no, just checked. Marin is saturday and TdP is Sunday. I would do the Marin but too bad I'm on call that day


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

johnny99 said:


> This is a charity bicycle ride that benefits San Mateo County Parks, even though bicycles are *banned*... {snip}


The full name is actually San Mateo County Parks and Recreation, though I guess not all forms of bicycling are considered recreation...


----------

